# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart shoes >  Zhor-Tech, smart footwear, Nancy, France

## Airicist

Website - zhortech.com

Digitsole

Founder and CEO - Karim Oumnia

----------


## Airicist

Article "A New Smart Shoe Can Detect Your Risk for Diseases Like Alzheimer’s, Parkinson’s and More"

by Charlie Carballo
January 14, 2019

----------

